# Nissan pathfinder ?



## jsc824 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have an 08 pathfinder. As of lately if I start it to warm it up and let it run for 10-15 min the heat doesn't come on. The temp gauge is running right in the middle so heat should be coming though. As soon as I start to drive the heat instantly comes on, I have no idea what the problem would be. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you checked the coolant level?


----------

